# My List of Tuning and Modification Tutorials: Tuning, Power Mods, Stereo and Electrical Mods



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

The only reason I am starting this is because I plan on doing quite a few writeups in the coming future (two pretty detailed ones so far and two more to come), and it would be nice for those interested to be able to get a list in case they don't get stickied and/or lost in the forums. I have seen others do this in some other forums and figured it wouldn't be a bad thing considering I am trying to research as much as I can to get correct and new info and tutorials out there for the less mechanically inclined.

Each thread will be updated with new info and corrections as I get them.
-------------------------------------------------
_[ [email protected] ~]:_ *HP Tuners SD Virtual VE Setup and Tuning

- *This covers how to tune your gen 1 turbo'd Cruze using HP Tuners. It goes over the basics of setting up graphs for virtual VE tables without a wideband (though one is encouraged, and very similar to this) with your ECM running in speed density mode. Even though this is for HP Tuners and Cruzes, the concepts should be able to be applied to any car that runs and ECM rocking torque management and VE/VVE tables (though this is specific to Virtual VE).









How-To: HP Tuners SD Virtual VE Setup and Tuning


I will preface this with saying that I am by no means an expert. A LOT of reading and trial/error have gone into what I have learned, so if there are errors, please don't be a **** about it, but for sure post in the thread so we can clear it up. The VVE tables (Virtual Volumetric Efficiency)...




www.cruzetalk.com




-------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------
_[ [email protected] ~]: _*HP Tuners, Widebands, Math, Offsets, Speed: The Story of the Attempt to Get It Right*

- Tuning with a wideband is not difficult, but there are some caveats. This covers the concept of voltage offsets when running a wideband AFR controller (specifically an AEM 30-4110 in this case), starting (at least now) with running it through the A/C pressure sensor wire, then my attempt at running through the fuel tank pressure sensor and possibly the pin on the E78 ECM for the EGR pintle position sensor (if I can find the PIN). Lastly, it will cover, with pictures, how to do each, including how to make a USB to serial cable and setup and log all of those ways via HP Tuners. I will also cover my attempts at using other devices like a Raspberry Pi/Arduino setup and a TTL-to-USB UART, and any other devices I have around to make this work. (only the first case, the A/C pressure sensor wire, is covered as of right now). Tomorrow and all weekend I will try a few different methods and post my findings.









HP Tuners, Widebands, Math, Offsets, Speed: The Story of...


Greetings. So this started out yesterday morning (literally 24 hours ago) as an attempt to comment on a post, and by the time I knew I it, my 2 hour train ride was over and I had a wall of text. I decided to put it into a separate post. I am not a career math badass, but I hold my own. This is...




www.cruzetalk.com




-------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------
_[ [email protected] ~]: Mo Powah, Baby: Safely Increase Torque, HP, and Boost, With and Without a Wideband/UEGO Controller_

- There are a lot of things you can do, tuning-wise, to increase power output safely, but you need to know the limits. This will cover where I have discovered the limits, what not to f*** with, and what is safe to run without going to a shop. Better make sure you know what you are doing in case I am wrong. 

_*coming soon*_
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looking forward to your stereo section. I've got a '17 hatch with the Bose and want to get rid of the factory sub and amp and put in one of the 10's I took out of my truck but it seems pretty complicated


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> The only reason I am starting this is because I plan on doing quite a few writeups in the coming future (two pretty detailed ones so far and two more to come), and it would be nice for those interested to be able to get a list in case they don't get stickied and/or lost in the forums.


You could also setup a thread in the Cruze Owner Projects and add caveats to posters that you may need to delete posts to keep a running commentary. You could also just "reserve" consecutive posts by starting the thread and then replying to yourself as many times as you think you need to. This will allow you to customize the entire series to suit yourself. If it gets a big enough response, it would no issue to sticky it in its entirety.

So far so good, looking forward to more.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

-------------------------------------------------
_[ [email protected] ~]: AEM & HP Tuners: Cruzin' Together (VVE Tuning with AEM Wideband and HP Tuners)_

- This will go over the basics from start to finish of the logging and data input process to get your Virtual Volumetric Efficiency game on-point Utilizing an AEM 30-4110 Wideband's serial output... Probably the easiest way you can do it, and if you already have the gauge, the car, and HP tuners, you just need $20 bucks. Lot's of info, screenshots of all of the settings needed, tips, and more. Enjoy!









How-To: AEM & Hp Tuners: Cruzin' Together (VVE...


So, no intro, because I am short on time. It's been a very, very long weekend, and yeah. 'nuff said. Anywaaaaayyyy... This is what I have used to come up with this. Your results will vary slightly, but the concepts are the same: 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4t manual AEM 30-4110 Wideband controller...




www.cruzetalk.com




------------------------------------------------- 


BTW: I REALLY, REEEEAALLLY would love to be able to edit my own posts... instead of feeding updates through comments, updating the original tutorial would be sweet.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Admins. I would very much like to be able to edit my posts with this one caveat; I don't need to edit my regular posts but I want to be able to update my tutorials ad nauseum. Without time restrictions. I have updates for a couple of them and more to write and since there are very few people doing it for these cars let alone gen v in general, I would like your help in helping me help everyone. Please feel free to pm me or just email me directly. I don't need to be an admin but having elevated privileges on my own tutorials would help me greatly and save you guys time from having to vet every request I make. I tune 2 to 5 times or more every single day. I want to share my findings and insights. Get at me.  thanks.


----------

